# How to change 3DS clock without games complaining? (Daylight Saving)



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 19, 2016)

So, the clocks are changing for Daylight Saving Time soon but the last time I had to change the 3DS time manually and Pok?mon Rumble World and Shuffle complained so is there any way to avoid this other than by having the time one hour out for half the year?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 19, 2016)

It's dumb, but I don't think you can as far as I know.


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 19, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> It's dumb, but I don't think you can as far as I know.


Correct. Nintendo's are the only consoles that don't have a daylight savings on/off feature. So you can't change clocks without Pokemon games and Animal Crossing whining about it.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 19, 2016)

Reindeer said:


> Correct. Nintendo's are the only consoles that don't have a daylight savings on/off feature. So you can't change clocks without Pokemon games and Animal Crossing whining about it.



Great...

Ah well, thanks for your time!

It's kind of silly that in this day and age something connected to the internet can't fix its own time.  :/

Perhaps they were worried that could screw up some games or something, lol.


----------



## radioloves (Mar 19, 2016)

I think it's probably in settings somewhere?? I didn't change mine but changed the game I played's time instead, because later on it's going to have to be changed back into the same time again; it doesn't really affect my game much if I didn't change it cx


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Mar 20, 2016)

Honestly, I think it is about time Nintendo kept time correct in the same way computers do. Once every few hours, it will connect to the internet and keep time correct. PCs have been able to do this since around Windows XP or even earlier. Pretty ridiculous that we still have to adjust manually.


----------

